# My first pumilio froglet!!!



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

just found my first froglet. he still has his tail even i think.
i got a few questions
1. how large of a setup should i put him in? i was thinking 30oz container
2. how should i get him out of the tank?
3. how long should i leave him in the tank?
4. were can i get Calcium gluconate? fast?

thanks guys!!


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

#1. You can get nice quarentine containers from Josh's frogs , 190 0z'ers ( or a 2 1/2 gal small aquarium ). I put mine together like a little viv . Some substrate and leaf litter and a couple plants . And LOTS of springtails. You don't have to clean them as much as if you use paper towls or spaghnum . I usually have a couple setup before hand just without the plants , just like a springtail culture and When I get a froglet I just put in a couple plants and the froglet he should have food for a while . This is how I do it other people have other methods .

#2.& 3. I would let him at least absorb his tail before pulling him . Keep an eye on him and wait till he goes out of his brom exploring for the first time . Then I usually use a small plastic container ( I use a square shaped one rather than round that way if he climbs the glass you can lay it flat and get him to go in it ) and try and coax them into it with a spoon or something . 

#4. http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/cgi-loca ... ?E+scstore


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks!!! im going to go get some more 2.5 gals tommarow and make them into little tanks. i just got him but i know there 3 more tads in there about to come out


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

how many you think per 2.5gal tank? i just found 2 more froglets


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

I would raise them inindividual 2.5 gallon tanks. Load them with springtails.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

these pumilios are in a 20gal with 1 larger brom and one small brom. how many more babys you think there be? should i search for more?


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

3 froglets that's awesome . That's the most I've got at one time , but who knows there could be another one in there .
I've kept 2 Escudo froglets in one of the round 190 oz containers for a few months , then I'll move them into a 10 gal setup , but they are smaller frogs . You might be able to get away with it for a short time untill they grow . 
2 1/2 G. on top of a ten 
















The plants grow better in these little things than in my vivs ! I have to trim them every couple weeks .


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

cool little setups. im got mind going added alot of springs(even though i cant see any). however my tank is so heavy planted i cant get the litle buggers
i guese ill just keep trying.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 24, 2007)

*pumilio froglet*

I have had a mancreek froglet for about a month now, in a 29 gallon vert with two females and a male. I wasnt planning on removing him, and I haven't seen a response regarding that...is there a reason he has to be lonely? I put a cup of springtail dirt in every week, and he seems to be fine-don't know if he can take ff yet, he's pretty little........what is the rationale for removal?


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

*Re: pumilio froglet*



fishdoc said:


> I have had a mancreek froglet for about a month now, in a 29 gallon vert with two females and a male. I wasnt planning on removing him, and I haven't seen a response regarding that...is there a reason he has to be lonely? I put a cup of springtail dirt in every week, and he seems to be fine-don't know if he can take ff yet, he's pretty little........what is the rationale for removal?


I don't remove mine. I leave them in the breeding viv until they start to become difficult to tell from an adult. Then I remove them before I lose track of which are juvenile and which are my breeding pair. Lately I've typically had about 4 juveniles in with the breeding pair at any given time. At one point it was up to 8 juveniles. I think the biggest rationale for removal is food. Second is stress/bullying from other frogs. Both depend on the size of the viv and the density of frogs in that viv. I have 648 sq. inches of floor area for my breeding pair and whatever juvies are present. But even with that much space, 8 juvies was pushing the limit but everyone survived without being removed. But these froglets tend to be large enough to eat ff within a couple days of emmerging from their broms so that helps.


----------

